# Milling machine



## nsfr1206 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok, I'm pretty sure this question has been asked before, but somebody give me your recommendations on a milling machine. I will likely use it for building some small engines as well as other odds and ends. I don't want to buy something that is weak or a piece of junk. Living in Alabama there probably aren't as many around here for sale as some would have. Hauling and unloading isn't a problem. Just don't want to go to far. Spending around $1,500. And I know tooling will be on top of that. Currently have a 7x lathe so most should match that but may buy my neighbors 16 inch Sidney from 1944. Any help here?


----------



## ttrikalin (Nov 11, 2011)

what's the desired machine envelope?

would a Taig or a Sherline suit you? Or are you thinking sthg bigger?


----------



## nsfr1206 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bigger than those I think. Would be nice to have a Bridgeport...


----------



## ShedBoy (Nov 11, 2011)

If you think you are wanting a Brigdeport look for one secondhand. Lots of companies are going cnc so lots are popping up. I got a Bigport (asian clone) for half the price of a second hand Bridgeport with a heap of tooling. Big enough to fit a V8 block in but they need room and are heavy. I will be rebuilding mine soon, should be a mission.

Brock


----------



## ttrikalin (Nov 11, 2011)

Did you try any used machine dealerships?


----------



## nsfr1206 (Nov 12, 2011)

No, I haven't. Been looking on Craigslist. Maybe I should just order a Grizzly...But which one?


----------



## n4zou (Nov 12, 2011)

The only mill I know of that's in your price range is this Central Machinery # 40939.
http://www.harborfreight.com/garage...-drilling/vertical-milling-machine-40939.html





It's showing it's on back order but I'm sure they will have more in stock soon. You could call and ask. 

I have an older version of this machine that was produced in 1979.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice looking machine. Any one have any experience with one just like this that they are willing to share?


----------



## Norman (Nov 12, 2011)

I purchased a Grizzly G0619 mill on Oct 21 the price on this machine just went on sale after I bought mine.. When I purchased the mill the price was $1495.00. I happened to be in Missouri right after buying that mill, my daughter got a Christmas flyer from Grizzly while I was there. That same mill was on sale for $1375.00 in that flyer and that price is also what it's online price is now. So on my way home to Texas I stopped at Grizzly. Showed them the flyer and asked if they would give me the sale price? No problem they did it. So I went and spent the refund on extra tooling for the mill. I've never seen such a bunch of very nice salespeople as there at Grizzly. My hats off to them.
 If your looking for a new mill I'd recommend Grizzly some of there machines may cost more but their service is great. I've also got the grizzly G0602 lathe and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Pappy Frank (Nov 14, 2011)

You should be able to find a used Bridgeport or clone for that price. 

I bought a used BP and it had been a CNC machine. I retrofitted it to acme screws and sold the ball screws on ebay. I also had to put some parts in the quill housing, but I found a used head for a cheap price and replaced the quill housing and sold the other head parts on ebay. I still have the motor and a few other parts, but by the time I sell them the mill will be free. 

One suggestion, if you buy used, take someone with you who knows something about milling machines, and let the look it over. You can get hurt real easy if you do not know what to look for. 

Good luck on your project. 
Pappy Frank


----------



## velocette (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi here is a WebSite that may interest prospective Mill or Lathe Buyers. But PLEASE RESPECT INTRO ON COPYRIGHT. It is a great piece of information written by someone with wit, humour, and knowledge of machine tools and willing to share. Please Enjoy.

http://www.mermac.com/index.html


----------



## nsfr1206 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I have found a used Bridgeport that the man will deliver for $1200. Can't beat that too easy.


----------

